# Egg shells for calcium?



## Buggy

In another post about an apple snail with a cracked shell, Echo states that puting crushed egg shells in a pouch and adding it to the tank will put calcium in the water to help heal a cracked snails shell. I was wondering if it will also affect the water ph? Does anyone have anything to add to this? I have a couple of mystery/apple snails with damaged shells. They seem to be ok but I'm sure they would be much better if I could help them heal.


----------



## SueM

It works, but they disolve slow, a faster and easier way is to get cuddle bones they make for birds. Just set a small rock on them. The snails will munch on them as well as they desolve into the water. I have one in every snail tank, my Giant Canas go through 1 a month, but normally they last quite a while.


----------



## dakotagirl

Kents Marine Liquid Calcium is good to use for your snails too. They suggest using half the normal dose of what is suggested for a saltwater tank. I use the cuttlebone and Kents calcium in all my snail tanks. Crushed coral is also something you can put in your filter or the bottom of your tank to help.

Weekend feeders all also made of almost all calcium. I drop one in each of my snail tanks once a week and it is gone the next day. If you only have a few snails you can probably break off a piece for them as I have quite a few snails in my tanks.

Barb


----------



## Osiris

As Barb stated, they use Calcium to develop their shells and grow, Crushed coral would do same thing, and or a Liduid supplement. Sue's recommendation also works as can see by her MONSTER SNAILS!


----------



## Buggy

Sue those snails are AWESOME! I hope I can get mine that big. Just how big are they?

So will the extra calcium from the cuttle bones affect the fish? And will it mess with the ph? My ph stays low so it wouldn't hurt if it brought it up just a tad. And thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Osiris

You'd need quite a bit to effect PH


----------



## Buggy

Ok, thanks a bunch


----------



## SueM

Those are Giant Gold Canas, my largest is 5 inches. But my Peruvians are even bigger. :-D I've never used the liquids, but I know a lot of people do.


----------



## fishbone

Good topic, I never gave it a thought. I have 3 turbo snails in my 10 gallon and a bunch of MTS. I have some ReptoCal, it's basically powdered calcium made to be sprinkled on crickets and such for reptiles. Would this dust be a good idea to mix in the water? No idea what dosage I'd use though.


----------

